# ASUS Sues GIGABYTE for ''Defamatory and False Accusations''



## malware (May 24, 2008)

ASUS is taking the legal battle against GIGABYTE's false statements to the next step, informing today that it has officially filed a lawsuit against GIGABYTE for defamatory acts. Yesterday (May 22nd 2008), ASUS has also reported GIGABYTE to the Fair Trade Commission of Taiwan.





> _Gigabyte, without a full understanding of ASUS' engineering design and methods, has made false accusations against ASUS motherboards' EPU features and the quality of ASUS' motherboards' components._
> 
> 
> _Also, in a press briefing presentation, Gigabyte used a photograph with blown-up (exploded) capacitors and led the audience to believe it was an ASUS product, to support its false allegations that ASUS uses questionable quality components. However, the image was found to be taken from a photograph of a VGA card manufactured by another vendor. The action of misrepresenting a third party product to be an ASUS product is truly defamatory and clearly outside the realm of decent competition.
> ...



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## craigwhiteside (May 24, 2008)

wtf?, didnt expect this to happen...


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 24, 2008)

LOL.  This is funny, because 4 days ago I had a cap blow on a GIGABYTE mobo!  lolz, too funny. And even funnier is that both my towers use Asus boards... Thanks for reporting on this one... You really made my morning.


----------



## btarunr (May 24, 2008)

Oh Shi- 

Now, three episodes later, the Chinese drama intensifies, daggers drawn.


----------



## craigwhiteside (May 24, 2008)

oh noes!

everybody's kung fu fighting!


----------



## btarunr (May 24, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> oh noes!
> 
> everybody's kung fu fighting!



I imagine them splashing wasted electrolyte of damaged capacitors at each-other, of the thousands of DOA boards each have.

"EPU? ee peee you!"

BLAM!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 24, 2008)

wow talk about handbags at 10 paces ladies.


----------



## Megasty (May 24, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Oh Shi-
> 
> Now, three episodes later, the Chinese drama intensifies, daggers drawn.



hehe, too bad after three episodes its completely boring & predictable. If only the kiddy fight didn't start with name calling...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (May 24, 2008)

Haha. Stupid Gigabyte. Everything I've ever owned made by them was crap, and everything from Asus has been like a dream. Serves Gigabyte right for slandering a competitor with false information.


----------



## Gam'ster (May 24, 2008)

, didnt see that comming 

I always thought that Asus and gigabyte had some sort of strange partnership. Didnt Asus manufacture gigabytes mobos for a while or something like that??.


----------



## Kreij (May 24, 2008)

*Breaking News :*

In a world wide poll, when asked about the continuing drama of tech companies suing each other, 99.8% responded with,
"_Just shut up and make decent stuff, we're tired of your stupid bickering and don't care._"


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2008)

Good Gigabyte deserves it.  Their comments were more stupid fanboyish than intellegent information.  They could have easily got the same message accross without calling another company liars.

Though when you get past the name calling and actually read the information Gigabyte provide, you realise it is mostly BS.  For example:  They claim ASUS's EPU is not hardware, but all software.  Then right under that they claim the different levels of EPU involve FSB changes and VCore changes, both are hardware controlled, the FSB is controlled by the clock generator on the board(a piece of hardware) and the VCore is controlled by the voltage regulators(also a piece of hardware).  Gigabyte's claims basically stem from the fact that ASUS uses a piece of software to control the hardware(isn't that how it all is?).  That is like saying that because I burn CDs with Nero burning CDs is done entirely via software.  And Gigabyte's claim that because the Caps used on the board aren't made in Japan theyare some how worse is just BS too.  You can get quality caps from many places outside of Japan.


----------



## leonard_222003 (May 24, 2008)

I on the contrary everything i owned and friends too from Asus has been the worst hardware ever faulty from factory or got faulty along the way sometimes pretty fast 1 month and dead and this applies for video cards and motherboards i don't know about other things Asus does how does it hold in time.
It's funny but even online sites sell everything from gainward,evga,gigabyte...etc. but they always get stuck with some asus videocards wich no one wants to buy because they are both more expensive and have a very bad reputation for being faulty or getting faulty but this is not the case here because we talk about motherboards still very strange at  least in my country.
The most frequented  forums in my country (romania) talk very badly about Asus products and are avoided like plague i'm suprised there are happy people here but it must depend on country maybe we get the bad stuff from asus i don't know.
I have 1 gigabyte motherboard and 1 video card from them and had a lot of them in the past and had no problems but for my gaming machine i use DFI motherboard wich uses quality components for long before gigabyte and asus raised the bar.
In my opinion Asus is a scam with the marketing hype and always been and gigabyte has a good claim here except for the most expensive motherboards asus has the rest are questionable in terms of quality from my experience and what i've read on forums.
They wil loose the lawsuit and gigabyte will rubb it in they'r face even more unless asus can bankrupt them but i don't think they can.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2008)

Gigabyte has no good claim here, they are just as gualty as ASUS, all this is is marketting hype for Gigabyte.  ASUS boards are very well built, I've only had one fail on me, and I have used ASUS boards for years.  The best part is their customer service is great, unlike Gigabyte which has refused my an RMA multiple times in the past on the first try.

Both companies put out quality boards, but I refuse to do any business with Gigabyte because they are just not a reputable company.  They have a great product, but the company itself is shit.  This situation is a perfect example.  There is the mature way to provide the information and the immature way.  Gigabyte, as usually, chose the immature way.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 24, 2008)

It would help if any of you had actually read up and understood what's going on. Asus started all this by claiming that Gigabyte's DES setup is no good as it's a software based power saving feature and that the EPU is superior becuase it's hardware based. This statement isn't true, as for starters, the EPU requires software to work as well and Gigabyte's DES uses a smarter design, as they don't require an extra hardware chip to get the same result. Another part of this story has to do with Intersil who makes the power regulation IC's used by Gigabyte, as Gigabyte struck a deal with them which left Asus short on chips from my understanding and this is part of what kicked all of this off.

The presentation in question was shown to media during an event in Taiwan at Gigabyte's HQ. There's no wonder that Asus' EPU has been questioned, as what many of you might not remember is that initially, Asus claimed a power saving of 58.6% but this was later upgraded to 80.23% without any hardware, software or BIOS upgrades being performed. Some of the more recent stuff from Asus claims 96%+ power saving (http://event.asus.com/mb/6engine/index.htm) which if you have any kind of clue what you're talking about, sounds like pure science fiction, that is unless Asus has quietly invented room temperature super conductors.

The other key point is that Asus' EPU only has a two step change, from 8 to 4 PWM's. This raised the question on how they do the "gear" change on 4-phase motherboards. Now, this is where things get tricky, as Gigabyte claims they don't have any "gear" changes on these boards and Asus has yet to prove otherwise. The problem is that you need quite sophisticated equipment to tell if there are any PWM phase changes happening or not, in other words, you need a special lab set up for it all, which isn't stuff your average review site can test.

The Asus motherboard used was the P5K SE EPU and it was up against the P35-DS3L as Gigabyte see these as the best selling products due to their low price. The part that is questionable is the one about capacitors, but it looks like the ones Gigabyte is pointing out are located near the CD audio connector on the motherboard. Gigabyte claims that these are "questionable quality components". At no stage did the picture with the blown capacitors look like an Asus motherboard and it's quite clear that it's off a graphics card as you can see the heatsink on the GPU. It was more of a question statement asking if you wanted to see that in your computer, but if you don't look properly it could've been interpreted in a different way. The whole reason for this argument is because Gigabyte couldn't locate the manufacturer of the capacitors used, but as long as Asus can prove who the manufacturer is, this might be an issue for Gigabyte in court. But even if the capacitors on the picture in question aren't solid capacitors, I doubt it makes a huge difference if they're related to the audio part of the motherboard, since it does't tend to get all that hot in that area of the motherboard and as such the life time of the capacitors shouldn't be adversly affected.

Despite all this, it feels like this is childish bickering between two of the largest motherboard manufacturers in the world, but it's no so different to the Intel/Nvidia stuff that's going on. I just wish these companies would spend more time improving the overall quality of their products rather than trying to find flaws in eachothers products. But ho hum...
Make what you want of this and I haven't heard Asus' side of the story, but I just thought I'd at least clear a few missunderstandings up here and add some more facts to the whole story.

And one more thing, Taiwan isn't the US, as the company with the most cash won't win in court, it's the company that has the law on its side that'll win, whoever that is.


----------



## Black Hades (May 24, 2008)

leonard_222003 said:


> I on the contrary everything i owned and friends too from Asus has been the worst hardware ever [...]
> The most frequented  forums in my country (romania) talk very badly about Asus products and are avoided like plague [...]



Oook. Now 1st of all.. that is not true... I dont know what forums you visit regularly. But except for a handful of bickering guys who think they know a lot about hardware I see nobody complaining about quallity issues with Asus products.

I work at a PC service in Romania and I can tell you for a fact that Asus boards are the last ones that crap out on my clients. In fact if I where to make a statistic most ppl go for Asus.

Most ppl's pc's crap out because of cheap and/or inadequate PSU's. they think that "expensive ones" are an unjustified extravangance no matter how much I try to persuade them about efficiency, stabillity and PFC..

Also low end motherboards tend to be less stable and durable regardless of brand.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 24, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> oh noes!
> 
> everybody's kung fu fighting!



Damn you, now I have that horrid song in my head!

On topic, this ought to be interesting to watch unfold (or unwad). Either way it gets both of their names "out there" which is beneficial to all concerned. Even bad press is better than no press at all. 

Off topic, it's still in my head, make it stop!


----------



## craigwhiteside (May 24, 2008)

lol that song causes more deaths than kungfu itself >_>


----------



## leonard_222003 (May 24, 2008)

Being a war of hype i don't think it's immature.You can be stupid and make little noise and be matture or translate that into stupid or you can be very agressive in a bussines manner and kill the competition by any menas necessary.
This immature thing or don't go to that  level is translated by smart and succsefull people into being stupid for not having the courage so trashing asus name this way is a good thing for gigabyte more customers for them.
Asus could be considered an immature company too for people who thinks like that, they copy marketing hype from other companys like gigabyte with the eficency ....crap and double the claims with no real improvement if what gigabyte says is true so it's like a kidd i can do that too and even better and when gigabyte sees that and other companys they get angry because they really worked hard to putt a feature like that and some company like asus blows them away putting a sticker on they'r box they can do better but in fact they cannot.
What if a car company put's out a car that has 20 hp and a rival puts a car with 40 hp and the first company decide to advertise the 20 hp car as a 80 hp wouldn't the 40 hp company get angry and sue them for lying ? that in  world where testing the cars would be hard or of no interest to some like this energy thing for motherboards.
This is the situation here if one Mobo company says they'r motherboard can have 90% more energy efficience and in reality they can do that   Asus can come and just putt a sticker saying they can have 180% energy efficience but not change anything in they'r hardware or software or real testing proof.
This renders the competition research and the plus features that diferentiate them from others 0 and that's why gigabyte taked action.
Bussines people sees what asus does with false claims as smart and some people as very immature and same thing with gigabyte.


----------



## magibeg (May 24, 2008)

Well looking on asus website, I do find it hard to believe that their motherboards provide a 96%+ power efficiency increase. The fighting seems to be pretty childish with a lot of people taking sides with asus for some reason, when i'm pretty sure it was infact asus that started this whole mess in the first place.


----------



## lyricalgamer (May 24, 2008)

*woot woot!*

woa!so much tv drama action from these companies??dunno when gigabyte representatives will say"the chairman of asus is from bangladesh,therefore they create such crap products"..lol.frankly i dont see anything wrong in any of their products,gigabyte vid cards nd mobos work exceptionally well,and aside from the fact that asus products area  tad more expensive then the rest,its also quite good..dunno yd gigabyte hav to go up on asus like that.


----------



## btarunr (May 24, 2008)

lyricalgamer said:


> woa!so much tv drama action from these companies??dunno when gigabyte representatives will say"the chairman of asus is from bangladesh,therefore they create such crap products".



Please don't use Bangladesh as an example, don't use a nation at all. BTW, Bangladesh isn't all that bad, the official NY Yankees merchandise that my cousins brought me from NY were all made in Bangladesh, they were pretty good.


----------



## echo75 (May 24, 2008)

ok, this means war i am on the Asus side, all you gigaboys are now to be exterminated!!!!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 24, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Please don't use Bangladesh as an example, don't use a nation at all. BTW, Bangladesh isn't all that bad, the official NY Yankees merchandise that my cousins brought me from NY were all made in Bangladesh, they were pretty good.



+1. It's not a "nation" issue, it's a "cheaper is better" issue. You pay for what you get, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## leonard_222003 (May 24, 2008)

Intresting Black Hades then we must go on different forums.
For me computergames forum and xtremepc forums are the biggest ones and both hate asus and evne more admins from both forums avoid asus and advice people who come there for guidance to not buy Asus.
People buy asus more because they are everywhere they have good publicity (energy eficience better than everyone  ) and because they are in stock more often than other brands .
But who has more hardware experience and doesn't get fooled by box stickers doesn't buy Asus they read a bunch of reviews and gets the ideea.
By the way a test of energy saving would be good to see if asus saves more than gigabyte and that would settle for us the discuttion and whos better and who lies don't you peole think that ?


----------



## Black Hades (May 24, 2008)

Like G. Orwell said in Nineteen Eighty-Four: "The war is not meant to be won..." When two titans fight ppl gather in awe, their atention being drawn.

And judging by the nr of posts gathered on this topic in the last 30 min I say it's somewhat working.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 24, 2008)

Wow, this is turning out good :haha:


----------



## Black Hades (May 24, 2008)

leonard_222003 said:


> Intresting Black Hades then we must go on different forums.
> For me computergames forum and xtremepc forums are the biggest ones and both hate asus and evne more admins from both forums avoid asus and advice people who come there for guidance to not buy Asus.
> People buy asus more because they are everywhere they have good publicity (energy eficience better than everyone  ) and because they are in stock more often than other brands .
> But who has more hardware experience and doesn't get fooled by box stickers doesn't buy Asus they read a bunch of reviews and gets the ideea.
> By the way a test of energy saving would be good to see if asus saves more than gigabyte and that would settle for us the discuttion and whos better and who lies don't you peole think that ?



Well here it is Asus EPU vs. Gigabyte DES

My opinion is that Asus is a better performer for overclockers but only marginaly, example: ASUS Maximus Extreme Xbit Review
But Gigabyte is slightly more efficient at power saving as you see from the 1st link.

They are both excelent brands as long as you choose the right  model fit for you.
I had 3 asus boards so far, neither gave me a headache. Now I use Gigabyte EX38-DS5 as you see in my sys specs and I had no trouble with install or performance so far.

Going slightly off topic:

Maybe you and your friends were unlucky with your boards or maybe they are not well suited for your needs. And like I said these motherboards have such a thing as quallity checks when they leave the factory, inadequate handling and transport may and will cause premature aging and lead to faults. 

And belive me I know lots of guys who think they know all about how to set up a PC and dont take even the slightest precaution against ESD or they damage capacitors while installing a cooler for example.

In 3 years of work I sent back to my provider only 5 motherboards due to factory faults and/or premature death. Only one was an Asus if I remember well.


----------



## djisas (May 24, 2008)

Ive had 2 asus boards and none has ever failed, i had a lot of problems with the first one but i found out that my psu was the worst piece of ... i could possible buy, i changed to an expensive seasonic psu and it worked like a charm until i sold it and the guy killed it with watter...
Also i know other ppl which are happy with their asus boards and i wont consider changing manufacturer for a while, even if some claims are actually false, asus is still better then them...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 24, 2008)

Serves Gigabyte right.  This is really stupid...  I support ASUS 100%


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Good riddance.. maybe they will stfu now


----------



## lyricalgamer (May 24, 2008)

*hmmm*



btarunr said:


> Please don't use Bangladesh as an example, don't use a nation at all. BTW, Bangladesh isn't all that bad, the official NY Yankees merchandise that my cousins brought me from NY were all made in Bangladesh, they were pretty good.



well my xperience with bangladesh has been bad,and i just made a reference,so sorry if u got offended.but hopefully lets see if something good comes out of all this bickering.


----------



## Dangle (May 24, 2008)

ASUS - quit being a pansy.  Don't tell the teacher because Gigabyte said something mean about you.  Go punch him in the face!


----------



## Black Hades (May 24, 2008)

I still think that taking sides at this point is silly and fits both companies marketing agendas perfectly. Why do people need bad guys and good guys in this kind of situation when there is clearly no such thing, or is it intended.

Let's instead talk about how unimpressive DFI's overclocking capabilities are or about how Abit quality level has slowly been taking the downward slope Link.


----------



## btarunr (May 24, 2008)

lyricalgamer said:


> well my xperience with bangladesh has been bad,and i just made a reference,so sorry if u got offended.but hopefully lets see if something good comes out of all this bickering.




My point was that you don't use a nation for reference, for this reason:



thoughtdisorder said:


> +1. It's not a "nation" issue, it's a "cheaper is better" issue. You pay for what you get, and you get what you pay for.



The people who make NYY merchandise in Bangladesh are paid well, hence they make great stuff, same applies probably to those Japanese companies that are paid well to make those solid-state capacitors, not that Taiwanese can't make, but that given good funds they will. So Gigabyte basking on "hey we use Japanese caps, you use inferior Taiwanese" deserves a slap. Who knows, there could be a Taiwanese company that makes on-par/better than those Japs? 

Well, you get what you pay for and you pay what you ask for....what Gigabyte should realise before making bold statements such as "We use superior Japanese capacitors".


----------



## Squirrely (May 24, 2008)

Surprised ASUS took it this far...


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

Gigabytes Ninjas are entering Asus head quarters as we speak tigers claws in hand. I see them running up the Asus walled fortress in the dark of the night..


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Dangle said:


> ASUS - quit being a pansy.  Don't tell the teacher because Gigabyte said something mean about you.  Go punch him in the face!



Suing someone is like a kick to the balls


----------



## Megasty (May 24, 2008)

Black Hades said:


> Like G. Orwell said in Nineteen Eighty-Four: "The war is not meant to be won..." When two titans fight ppl gather in awe, their atention being drawn.
> 
> And judging by the nr of posts gathered on this topic in the last 30 min I say it's somewhat working.



dang, I guess we all went & fell for it didn't we 

Personally, I haven't used GIGA since their crapper with the ss cap failed on me. I replaced it with the maximus formula & its become the board I've used for the longest period ever since 2006 - although it was thanks to the rampage mod - try doing that with a GIGA board


----------



## Dangle (May 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Suing someone is like a kick to the balls



No, it's like crying to the teacher, and making him stay after class.  What is this world coming to?  Everyone's a jello softie.

A cool example of a company with balls - Jack In The Box.  Do you remember all of their funny commericals making fun of Burger King?  If Asus did something like that, I'm sure they'd attract a lot more customers, and turn buying Gigabyte products a shameful thing.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 24, 2008)

Gigabyte fanatic statements aside, I've never bothered purchasing one of their products. When I first got into hardware on a hobby level (Socket A days) everyone frowned upon getting their stuff. Too many problems was what I always read and heard.

I've owned many Asus boards and only one went bad because I flashed the BIOS when I didn't need to. 

*A7V133* - Worked flawlessly and helped overclock a 1GHz Thunderbird AXIA to 1.4GHz. Sold to a friend after I upgraded to an A7V8X.
*A7V8X* - Worked flawlessly and helped overclock a Athlon XP 2400 to 2.4GHz. Sold to a friend after I upgraded to a P4S800D-E.
*P4S800D-E Deluxe* - Ventured back into Intel world because of the Northwood overclocking and Hyperthreading performance for media encoding. Worked flawlessly and helped overclock my 2.8C to 3.5GHz. Went to my wife as a hand-me-down until she got a laptop and then it sat in the closet gathering dust.
*A8R-MVP* - Part of a huge switch back to AMD and upgrade to PCIe graphics card. Paired with an Opteron 165 that I overclocked the snot out of. Worked flawlessly until I felt froggy and flashed the BIOS when I didn't need to. All efforts to fix were pointless. Sent RMA to Asus and gave returned product to a friend so he could build a new computer.
*A8N32-SLI Deluxe* - Purchased open box from NewEgg because I couldn't wait for RMA of my A8R-MVP. Currently paired with same Opteron 165 and overclocked much better. Still functions as my file server to this day after I upgraded my main rig to a Core 2 Duo. Got an Abit IP35-E because it was dirt cheap after MIR ($65).


----------



## XooM (May 24, 2008)

gogo corporate drama


----------



## tkpenalty (May 24, 2008)

A lot of you guys are mindlessly taking sides without any consideration to what each party has done. Gigabyte has made valid claims about ASUS, but then ASUS responded with something totally irrelevant and advertising the rest of their board's features they then decided to follow up with adding a function which turns off a secondary HDD after a while into their EPU.

Now they are suing. 

Sigh.

Guys, people like PVTCaboose1337 echo75 and jonmcc33. Please explain the hate behind Gigabyte. It sounds like a case of "I haven't used their products yet" or such and such exploded 5 years ago which sound pretty stupid.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 24, 2008)

Meh I havent touched anything from EITHER of them in years. I had 1 Asus Product and 1 Gigabyte Product and frankly BOTH were crap.
 I had an ASUS 9600XT for about an Hour before I returned the ridiculous thing and bought an ATI brand version. I HATE ASUS for all the EXTRA crap they STILL insist on putting on their products to this day. they rarely follow reference design on anything. 

I had one Gigabyte Mobo(sorry cant remember which one now but it was a S478) It blew a cap right around the AGP slot so that was that. 

I dont buy anything from either of them anymore, so let the children throw their dummies around  it wont change where my money goes either way.


----------



## leonard_222003 (May 24, 2008)

That energy efficience review from tweaktown says it all.Asus claims it has 80% energy efficience gigabyte lower 70 or something and surprise in real testing gigabyte performs better saving more energy than Asus.
Can't argue with proof like that , Asus lied it will be bashed by every review site wich will look intoo it and Asus owners will think twice before braging about some feature asus has but in reality doesn't have  like this energy efficience supremacy that has behind as research a BIG STICKER.
I don't want to be confused of liking gigabyte or hating asus i actually  use DFI motherboard right now  and plan to buy only top brands in the future whatever it will be at the time of purchasing Asus,Gigabyte ....etc. for me the reviews says it all and some forums rumors about a product but in this istance Asus is wrong they lie and they have an inferior product both in quality terms and features and they want to get ahead by saying they can do everything despite not investing in some research.
No matter there are enough stupid people to believe the stickers and that proves it in sales asus has for so long.


----------



## blkhogan (May 24, 2008)

Dangle said:


> ASUS - quit being a pansy.  Don't tell the teacher because Gigabyte said something mean about you.  Go punch him in the face!



+1 Dangle
I the CEO's should enter into a "Mad Max" type arena and fight till one cant stand anymore. Then the VP, CFO's and so on. The team with the most points or KO's win the lawsuit 
Hell sell it on PPV!


----------



## Dangle (May 25, 2008)

Yea, this should be settled 1v1 in UT3.  Winner takes all!


----------



## ShogoXT (May 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> A lot of you guys are mindlessly taking sides without any consideration to what each party has done. Gigabyte has made valid claims about ASUS, but then ASUS responded with something totally irrelevant and advertising the rest of their board's features they then decided to follow up with adding a function which turns off a secondary HDD after a while into their EPU.
> 
> Now they are suing.
> 
> ...



Exactly. I was about to say something similar. What people arnt seeing is Asus never denied Gigabytes claims, instead they used a motherboard that isnt even out yet as a example of their EPU design. Said motherboard NO ONE was talking about. If gigabyte is lieing, why wont Asus say so?? (about the motherboard in question) They say Gigabyte is wrong without even trying to state a counter point.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2008)

yup and they both will go down in Non Existance, Long Live DFI, ABIT, BIOSTAR,ECS!!!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (May 25, 2008)

What if Gigabyte won?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2008)

just more money out of asus pocket, im pretty sure that there are many more who buy asus over gigabyte because of the marketing the asus gets, I had a run in with asus years ago, P4S8X to be exact and i ended up switching over to AMD with a MSI board because i had to do so much to the P4S8X to get it stable with the video card i had, yet with the MSI board i had to do nothing, i swore to not buy a Asus board again, im sort of wary of Gigabyte, because i dont hear much about overclocking as i do with the Asus and DFI boards.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (May 25, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> just more money out of asus pocket, im pretty sure that there are many more who buy asus over gigabyte because of the marketing the asus gets, I had a run in with asus years ago, P4S8X to be exact and i ended up switching over to AMD with a MSI board because i had to do so much to the P4S8X to get it stable with the video card i had, yet with the MSI board i had to do nothing, i swore to not buy a Asus board again, im sort of wary of Gigabyte, because i dont hear much about overclocking as i do with the Asus and DFI boards.



I've done 3.8ghz on my E6750 on air on my Gigabyte mATX board.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> What if Gigabyte won?



Thats very likely as Gigabyte could easily turn the case against ASUS, with the amount of somewhat illegal marketing practises that they do :shadedshu

Btw... Gigabyte made people rethink where the MATX boards lie to enthusiasts 

As I said do not judge a company on their performance of something that was more than half a decade ago. Most companies like ASUS, gigabyte etcetera now offer entirely different product quality (higher), in contrast to a few years ago. See the first LGA775 Gigabyte boards were crap. Now? They are good. Same can be said for ASUS, both manufacturers using the normal choke beads, and electrolytic capacitors. They don't do that today much. To put it simply, a few years ago boards were blowing up everywhere. It doesnt mean they do now.



PrudentPrincess said:


> I've done 3.8ghz on my E6750 on air on my Gigabyte mATX board.



MATX... doesnt really mean crappier performance lol. G33 is a GMA + P35 anyway...


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Guys, people like PVTCaboose1337 echo75 and jonmcc33. Please explain the hate behind Gigabyte. It sounds like a case of "I haven't used their products yet" or such and such exploded 5 years ago which sound pretty stupid.



Hate? Who said I hated their products? I picked those Asus boards based upon needs or reviews.

The *A7V133* I replaced with an *A7V8X* because I got a Radeon 9700 Pro and it didn't like working in the A7V133 for whatever reason, besides the fact it was an old chipset. I needed something ASAP and the A7V8X had just came out and had an AGP 8X slot. 

I upgraded to the *P4S800D-E* because of this review: http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=1930

I was doing serious video encoding at the time and needed to make the switch. Ironically it was paired against a Gigabyte board in the review. I liked how well the SiS 655TX chipset did.

I then went with the *A8R-MVP* based upon switching to an AMD dual core and wanting the option of Crossfire. This review sold me: http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2617

That was mainly because of the ULi M1575 southbridge performance compared to everything else. It was a solid board, quite outstanding until I killed it.

I grabbed an *A8N32-SLI* open box from NewEgg because S939 boards weren't really available anymore and it was like $80 for a premium board. I got the I/O bracket from Asus' website afterwards.

The Abit IP35-E I got because it was P35 and $65 after MIR. I know many were getting Gigabyte's board at the time but it wasn't cheap enough and the IP35-E has impressed everyone that owns it. I knew many people on forums that came back with defective Gigabyte P35 motherboards later on. 

I don't know. Not hating on Gigabyte but they just haven't given me a reason to upgrade to their product.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Hate? Who said I hated their products? I picked those Asus boards based upon needs or reviews.
> 
> The *A7V133* I replaced with an *A7V8X* because I got a Radeon 9700 Pro and it didn't like working in the A7V133 for whatever reason, besides the fact it was an old chipset. I needed something ASAP and the A7V8X had just came out and had an AGP 8X slot.
> 
> ...



You still don't label people who oppose ASUS in this case "Gigabyte fanatics"... That was my point.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2008)

Black Hades said:


> Oook. Now 1st of all.. that is not true... I dont know what forums you visit regularly. But except for a handful of bickering guys who think they know a lot about hardware I see nobody complaining about quallity issues with Asus products.
> 
> I work at a PC service in Romania and I can tell you for a fact that Asus boards are the last ones that crap out on my clients. In fact if I where to make a statistic most ppl go for Asus.
> 
> ...



oh i have definately seen quality issues with asus boards. supported hardware that barely works, choosing cheap onboard GIGA NIC's that dont have working drivers, or at the very least have severe dropouts and problems, i even have a thread on here about a mid-range asus board that mysteriously had its PCI-E 16x slot die off.

BOTH brands, if you buy anything other than their top products, will probably suck ass. They cut corners except on the most expensive lines, and even there (many reports of blown capes on the asus P5K-E when using phase change cooling, some of the solid state caps just massively explode)

asus made a BS claim that the EPU was a hardware device that saved upto 96% power. All they have, is intel speedstep (EIST) and C1E power supoprt. those are years old technology, and everyone has them - unless you're using a 1MB PCI video card, all onboard features and a prescott, i dont see how thats remotely possible. gigabyte actually do have a hardware solution, that DOES work better and they only claim real numbers. 

The original claim they made was correct - AND ASUS NEVER COUNTERED IT. Their 'reply' was all about their latest line of products, and didnt answer a single complaint gigabyte made.

this thread isnt about which company is better, BOTH companies have had some real failures (giga have a lot of dying P35 boards, asus had a shit run with NF5/6) - this thread is about the EPU claims, power saving claims, and dodgy capacitors.


----------



## SrKag (May 25, 2008)

*Publicity!*

Publicity! Publicity! Publicity!   ...  Need I say more!!


----------



## Judgedredd (May 25, 2008)

i think its funny to see comanys act like 6 year old kids

ill have to say myself i am a Gigabyte men myself 
i have bought 2 asus boards had problems with both first one was a A8N32-SLI Deluxe that would not run stable i could load windows XP after a week all it would do is blue screen after 3 to for day so i switch to a DFI UT Expert board ran great for 2 years

then i desided to upgrade again i gave asus another chance bought a Asus 680I striker extreme not ran good for 2 weeks at a time had to reload windows this time vista
i said what luck asus did it to me again

so i bought a Gigabyte-GA-N680SLI-DQ6 what a dream board now for me ill never buy another Asus board again

i have friends that have asus board with no problem so im not saying there all bad there just not for me

and in closing i say this to both Asus & Gigabyte

i buy intel extreme chip & a 1000 watt PSU & 2 G-Force 8800GTX and have 6 hard drive running in raid

i dont want some motherboard to reduce my power i built this thing to kick ass and prefrom well and to play game like there no tomarrow so who biults a machine like that to have the motherbroad to save energe not me
Gigabyte give hell !! i with you


----------



## Black Hades (May 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> oh i have definately seen quality issues with asus boards. supported hardware that barely works, choosing cheap onboard GIGA NIC's that dont have working drivers, [...]
> 
> *BOTH brands, if you buy anything other than their top products, will probably suck ass.* They cut corners except on the most expensive lines, and even there (many reports of blown capes on the asus P5K-E when using phase change cooling, some of the solid state caps just massively explode)
> 
> ...




All manufacturers tend to skimp out and deliver "tolerable performance" for their low /low-mid range products, but those are targeted mostly at ppl whom use their pc's for trivial stuf like browsing, spreasheets and casual gaming.

 But in some cases mid range boards (Example: Gigabyte EP35-DS4) are excelent pieces of hardware that can even hold a decent OC as I've seen in many cases... hell even the GA-EX38-DS4 is cheap enough these days to be considered mid range even though it has the x38 chipset..

With this being said I promise I'll derail the topic no more.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (May 25, 2008)

Sorry leonard, but I can't understand a thing you're trying to say. And TK, since Asus is filing a civil suit ( suit for money and damages ) they do not have to prove beyond doubt that Gigabyte was wrong in what they said, they only have to provide 50.000(infinite 0's)1% of the evidence in the case to win. Also, if Asus doesn't win, Gigabyte recieves nothing anyway, and Asus will merely lose a few dollars on lawyers fees and court fees. Although, if Gigabyte does not respond to the written documentation of suit being files against them within a certain time frame, they automatically lose the case and are accountable for all court and lawyer fees, as well as damages asked for by Asus. I enjoyed law classes.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (May 25, 2008)

Just for the hell of it, I've had more BFG and PNY products die on me than Asus and Gigabyte combined. I've never had a blown capacitor on a mobo, and I don't have a constant flow of liquid nitrogen to run phase change, so I HIGHLY doubt these symptoms affect more than 5% of actual users. And yes, I PREFER Asus boards over GB, simply because of past experiences and trials.


----------



## Laurijan (May 25, 2008)

Was stupid in the first place to accuse Asus of being inferior then Gigabyte - i like both brands and boths boards. 

I am wondering what type of Gigabyte employees pull something like this off because it would lead to a lawsuite for sure..


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Was stupid in the first place to accuse Asus of being inferior then Gigabyte - i like both brands and boths boards.
> 
> I am wondering what type of Gigabyte employees pull something like this off because it would lead to a lawsuite for sure..



Maybe ASUS spies pretending to be the PR/research team of gigabyte who do this so that Gigabyte loses money 



Okay that was a joke


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 25, 2008)

It was only a matter of time before ASUS sued!


----------



## leonard_222003 (May 25, 2008)

Bluefox1115 it's not that simple as you say.If gigabyte wins they win nothing from asus just a lot of customers that will switch and parteners of asus because no one wants to deal with a company that lost a lawsuit for having a wrongly advertised product and a bad one for some people.
So they get some publicity every tech website will post the battle results they will bash asus and i think it's enough for gigabyte they'r stock price will rise .
And don't worry about what gigabyte does with the lawsuit i think the hundreds of lawyers they have can come up with something.
Asus should've shut up if they knew they are wrong making this lawsuit only worsen the thing and if gigabyte is smart after they win they should rub this in they'r face even more reduce them to nothing.
Still Asus makes some pretty cool things like that EEEPC.


----------



## imperialreign (May 25, 2008)

saw this lawsuit coming a mile away - sure ASUS started the whole fiasco, but they didn't resort to quesitoning GIGA's build quality, nor using incorrect pics to validify their claims.


As of now, of the defamatory claim, ASUS could easily win that

Fals accusations will be a lot harder for them to validate - but I think it's possible; like I mentioned in the other threads, ASUS EPU isn't as efficient by itself compared to GIGA's DES, but when combined with the energy efficiency options of the CPU, and the fact that EPU can turn off spare HDDs that have idle for an extended period, I can see where they can come up with the figure "*up to* 86%"

On top of that, ASUS even demonstrated that in response to one of GIGA's counter claims.



But, anyhow, to not miss the point - ASUS did start this squabble, and it was petty to begin with . . . this issue is no longer about who's solution works best, but the fact that GIGA hit below the belt trying to discredit ASUS.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> You still don't label people who oppose ASUS in this case "Gigabyte fanatics"... That was my point.



Oh, I never did that. I'm talking about the actual Gigabyte fanatics that have posted in this thread. Those that toot their own horn you know?

I'm not an Asus fanatic by any means. I've owned a lot of their motherboards and even a couple video cards. Never had problems. But I've owned a Shuttle, MSI, ECS and Abit motherboard too. 

So no fanaticism on my part. I just have no reason to buy a Gigabyte product. They need to entice me and just never have.


----------



## leonard_222003 (May 25, 2008)

Come on people gigabyte and asus fans ? i would like to see that but can;t happen it's not like they invent new cool things like Nvidia , AMD , Intel ..etc. they just take the essencial piece  from these great companys and others and does what tens of companys does like foxconn,abit,dfi ..... and they keep poping up new companys because it's not that hard like inventing a new generation of cpu's or GPU's they just integrate the smart stuff they get from others.
They would be nothing without intel,amd,nvidia and for that they are of little consequence for everyone if they would dissapear one day there are still more who can produce these things.
I would compare them to a cigarette store no problem if one dissapears there are hunderds more to choose from.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 25, 2008)

leonard_222003 said:


> Come on people gigabyte and asus fans ? i would like to see that but can;t happen it's not like they invent new cool things like Nvidia , AMD , Intel ..etc. they just take the essencial piece  from these great companys and others and does what tens of companys does like foxconn,abit,dfi ..... and they keep poping up new companys because it's not that hard like inventing a new generation of cpu's or GPU's they just integrate the smart stuff they get from others.
> They would be nothing without intel,amd,nvidia and for that they are of little consequence for everyone if they would dissapear one day there are still more who can produce these things.
> I would compare them to a cigarette store no problem if one dissapears there are hunderds more to choose from.



You're not aware of brand reputation? The same thing exists with cigarettes I am sure (although that's a disgusting comparison to use). It's the same for cars, fast food chains and retail stores. 

It's the reason I will never eat Wendy's ever again. Had a single VERY bad experience with the food there about 8 years ago and I'll never eat there again. The same for The Olive Garden restaurant. 

Anyway, don't mix Intel, AMD and nVIDIA with motherboard manufacturers because those companies actually make the chipsets. Once the motherboard manufacturer gets those they are the ones that create the product. They design the motherboard from the ground up. So it's really up to them on how good of a product they make.


----------



## imperialreign (May 25, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> You're not aware of brand reputation? The same thing exists with cigarettes I am sure (although that's a disgusting comparison to use). It's the same for cars, fast food chains and retail stores.
> 
> It's the reason I will never eat Wendy's ever again. Had a single VERY bad experience with the food there about 8 years ago and I'll never eat there again. The same for The Olive Garden restaurant.
> 
> Anyway, don't mix Intel, AMD and nVIDIA with motherboard manufacturers because those companies actually make the chipsets. Once the motherboard manufacturer gets those they are the ones that create the product. They design the motherboard from the ground up. So it's really up to them on how good of a product they make.



agreed

the only problem most users have from the 1337-range of motherboards is flaky BIOS versions, which is more of a problem with boards that are fairly new to the market.  After a few BIOS revisions, many of the issues are out of the way.

When it boils down to it, though, ASUS and GIGA are the only two at the same competing level with top-shelf motherboards, and TBH, ASUS _does_ lead in this regard.  GIGA has caught up immensely over the last few years, but without more competition at this level, boards are extremelly overpriced, and you get incidents like this between two companies.  These two companies don't really have any other manufacturer to worry about, because their reputation alone sells their products.  Without pressure from other companies, they'll just continue to nitpick at each other over very trivial points.

I've used motherboards from most of the major players in the arena, but I stick with ASUS boards - I've never personally had one fail, and they've been consistently reliable, stable, and OC extremelly well (once you understand all the "fluff" settings ASUS loves throwing in their BIOS).  Honestly, I wouldn't trust other boards to the punishement I dish out from time to time; and until I start to see build quality dropping, or ASUS cutting corners with their high-end boards, I'll stay ASUS loyal.



on topic, though, I still think ASUS shouldn't have started this whole mess, as there wasn't much of a point, really . . . but GIGA screwed up with their claims and images they circulated.

And, I'm willing to bet, GIGA will come up with some way to counter this - perhaps with a countersuit.  The nitpicking isn't over with, yet, mark my words.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2008)

id like to See ECS, Biostar, and Epox release something Worthwhile in the Top End.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 26, 2008)

You do know EPoX went bust, right?
ECS.... don't make me laugh...
And Biostar is a two bit tiny little company that just doesn't seem to be able to get any bigger.
DFI might have a chance if they'd use their brains and realise that there are more people out there than the 0.001% they target at the moment.
Abit is likely to have big problems this year and they're going entry level anyhow.
MSI, well, they're not paying attention at all, they've said that their goal for this year is to copy Asus and Gigabyte.
So who does that leave? Foxconn? Good luck...
Albatron, well, they're just too small again.
I miss the days when the compeition was full of companies, I miss the inventiveness of compnaies like AOpen and Chaintech, but I guess we won't see these companies returning.
Anyhow, this is way off topic.

Whatever happens in this case, the end users are not going to be the winners, that's all I know.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2008)

TheLostSwede said:


> You do know EPoX went bust, right?
> ECS.... don't make me laugh...
> And Biostar is a two bit tiny little company that just doesn't seem to be able to get any bigger.
> DFI might have a chance if they'd use their brains and realise that there are more people out there than the 0.001% they target at the moment.
> ...



for al augh, my asus boards came with foxconn IDE and SATA cables. foxconn are hiding everywhere!


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 26, 2008)

TheLostSwede said:


> DFI might have a chance if they'd use their brains and realise that there are more people out there than the 0.001% they target at the moment.



DFI actually makes some great products and if it weren't for the price I would have gotten their P35 BloodIron board. 



TheLostSwede said:


> Abit is likely to have big problems this year and they're going entry level anyhow.



They are making monster gains with their sales lately. Their IP35 series motherboards have been an instant hit. The IP35-E was in such a demand that after they discontinued it they had to start making it again. 

The IP35-Pro got huge recommendations: http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3142

They still have that deal to put out Fatal1ty branded products which helps keep sales up (not that I'd ever buy one myself). They were one of the first motherboard manufacturers to use heatpipes on motherboards for cooling as well, OTES as they call it. 

Lastly, the $200 IX38 Quad GT is hardly "entry level".


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 26, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> oh noes!
> 
> everybody's kung fu fighting!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1HkjZdBeo4

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/383392/dragon_ball_z_dbz_kung_fu_fighting_music_videos/



Bluefox1115 said:


> Haha. Stupid Gigabyte. Everything I've ever owned made by them was crap, and everything from Asus has been like a dream. Serves Gigabyte right for slandering a competitor with false information.



i worked in a shop for years that was about 50% gb boards used in builds/upgrades, at one point we totaly dumped them because the quility and support went to shit, its still not as good as it once was, stilll have had more issues dealing with asus, asus has their own brand of "support" if you report a spicific problem with a board, one thats non critical(board still posts) then you WILL get the SAME BOARD BACK, they will clean it up, stick it in a box and ship it back.
videocards support has been excelent for me though.



leonard_222003 said:


> I on the contrary everything i owned and friends too from Asus has been the worst hardware ever faulty from factory or got faulty along the way sometimes pretty fast 1 month and dead and this applies for video cards and motherboards i don't know about other things Asus does how does it hold in time.
> It's funny but even online sites sell everything from gainward,evga,gigabyte...etc. but they always get stuck with some asus videocards wich no one wants to buy because they are both more expensive and have a very bad reputation for being faulty or getting faulty but this is not the case here because we talk about motherboards still very strange at  least in my country.
> The most frequented  forums in my country (romania) talk very badly about Asus products and are avoided like plague i'm suprised there are happy people here but it must depend on country maybe we get the bad stuff from asus i don't know.
> I have 1 gigabyte motherboard and 1 video card from them and had a lot of them in the past and had no problems but for my gaming machine i use DFI motherboard wich uses quality components for long before gigabyte and asus raised the bar.
> ...



yeah, acctualy i know some romanians and they all say that the boards have a bad rep on romanian tech forums, and as such they wont use them even after they moved to the states(many still visit the romanian forums because they feel more at home.....)



newtekie1 said:


> Gigabyte has no good claim here, they are just as gualty as ASUS, all this is is marketting hype for Gigabyte.  ASUS boards are very well built, I've only had one fail on me, and I have used ASUS boards for years.  The best part is their customer service is great, unlike Gigabyte which has refused my an RMA multiple times in the past on the first try.
> 
> Both companies put out quality boards, but I refuse to do any business with Gigabyte because they are just not a reputable company.  They have a great product, but the company itself is shit.  This situation is a perfect example.  There is the mature way to provide the information and the immature way.  Gigabyte, as usually, chose the immature way.



then u been lucky, i have worked at 6+ shops where asus boards where far from the most reliable choices, and im not talking about just the low end boards most of the boards we used where mid range stuff, on some lines of boards we had more returnes of asus and gb boards then we had of ECS/pcchips boards, dispite selling fare more of spcific models of ecs/pcchips boards(sis chipsets rock on ecs/pcchips boards)



Black Hades said:


> Oook. Now 1st of all.. that is not true... I dont know what forums you visit regularly. But except for a handful of bickering guys who think they know a lot about hardware I see nobody complaining about quallity issues with Asus products.
> 
> I work at a PC service in Romania and I can tell you for a fact that Asus boards are the last ones that crap out on my clients. In fact if I where to make a statistic most ppl go for Asus.
> 
> ...


first your psu point is a true and very valid one, but your "asus rocks" and claiming that everybody in romania loves them, well see above, i know a good number of romanians from my many years as an online gamer, never once have any of them had a kind word about asus.....



tkpenalty said:


> Thats very likely as Gigabyte could easily turn the case against ASUS, with the amount of somewhat illegal marketing practises that they do :shadedshu
> 
> Btw... Gigabyte made people rethink where the MATX boards lie to enthusiasts
> 
> ...



this may be true for intel systems, for amd systems it was biostars tseirse matx boards that got alot of overclockers attention, great prices, insain ammount of bios tweak options, good/great hardware used to build them.

check out reviews of matx biostar tseirse boards, u will be suprised.




eidairaman1 said:


> id like to See ECS, Biostar, and Epox release something Worthwhile in the Top End.



biostar has some nice "top end" boards, check out their ddr3 775 board, i got a buddy whos using one(got the ram free from a memory maker rep, they want to sell his company alot of ram for server builds and upgrades....so they kiss alot of ass)  he got the board when he went to neweggs store in cali(was on buisness trip) and saw one of them on the counter all messed up (somebody had sat on the box then tryed to return it as "doa" rofl.) well he asked to see an un-damnaged one, and since he really liked his tforce 590sli(thanks to my eurging) he tryed it, hes loving it, 3.9 on his quadcore with a freezer7.....not bad since hes still learning the ins and outs of intel tweaking in his free time.



TheLostSwede said:


> You do know EPoX went bust, right?
> ECS.... don't make me laugh...
> And Biostar is a two bit tiny little company that just doesn't seem to be able to get any bigger.
> DFI might have a chance if they'd use their brains and realise that there are more people out there than the 0.001% they target at the moment.
> ...



epox team went and started a new company Supox, im very intrested in their 790fx board, best layout of any 790fx board i have seen yet......wish it was avalable to buy.......


foxconn: they make good boards and have been around forever, they are new in marketing their own motherboards tho, check back in the early days of pc's, many connectors where made by foxconn, and infact foxconns made boards/pcb's for many of the top makers for years.

little note on "to small" 

biostar,foxconn,ecs/pcchips, and fic(dont sell their own boards), are top OEM makers of pcb's and even full on boards for companys like gigabyte,asus,dfi, hell jetway even makes boards for some top companys, and i bet at least 1/2 you have never heard their name.....

biostar has made top end boards, just not gotten the reviews they needed to captilize on them, their 570/590 boards for example where/are kickass little units, great extra packege, there top end intel boards gaining a good rep in the "underground" mostly because its not gotten any reviews by high end sites.

biostar makes great boards, and infact has been the OEM behind some of dfi's great "hits" main problem with the dfi boards is that dfi trys to tweak the bios a little to far for that extra bit of bench perf...causing problems with some componants.

and epox is dead, mostly due to poor managment, supox hopefully takes off eventuly, their boards layouts look steller, infact far better then most of the top names stuff......


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2008)

http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=1&model=381

http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=1&model=418

whats the difference beyond the cooler?


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=1&model=381
> 
> http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=1&model=418
> 
> whats the difference beyond the cooler?



some resistors are moved between the PCI-E slot (blue) and the nearest PCI slot
the P35 pro doesn't have the LGA775 socket cover on in the picture.
The angle of the pictures is slightly different
one has Ugurue on has Mguru
Xe model supports 1066 ram
XE model supports 1600FSB


----------



## VIPER (May 26, 2008)

Since Asus is replying to GIGABYTE by throwing on the market a brand new product (that wasn't in the original discussion), why don't we look at the new *DES Advanced* from GIGABYTE that can work *WITHOUT* software??

Read here: http://www.gigabyte.eu/FileList/WebPage/mb_080516_des_advanced/tech_080516_des_advanced.htm

Some quotes:

*Dynamic Energy Saver Advanced Features*
● Improved algorithms in power savings and system performance
● Minimize CPU resources by allowing the DES utility to be turned off
● Power Saving remains ON even if DES utility is turned off or removed from Windows task bar
● Allows Power Phase Switching even if users overclock or over-volt the system


Let Mortal Kombat begin


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2008)

VIPER said:


> Since Asus is replying to GIGABYTE by throwing on the market a brand new product (that wasn't in the original discussion), why don't we look at the new *DES Advanced* from GIGABYTE that can work *WITHOUT* software??
> 
> Read here: http://www.gigabyte.eu/FileList/WebPage/mb_080516_des_advanced/tech_080516_des_advanced.htm
> 
> ...



gigabyte switches off several phases when the CPU is not using its full power, whereas asus only has 2 steps - its about the only difference, other than asus has an EPU, where gigabyte never claims to have a 'hardware' solution.


----------



## VIPER (May 26, 2008)

You didn't pay attention at what I said. Now I was talking about the new technology, like Asus did in reply to Gigabyte claims. So, let's talk about the old with old, and new with new technology... GB new DES can be entirely hardware if user wants.

P.S. I am very well aware of how DES is working


----------



## btarunr (May 26, 2008)

Hardware/software who cares? I want energy savings without underclocking my CPU one bit.


----------



## VIPER (May 26, 2008)

VIPER said:


> ● Allows Power Phase Switching even if users overclock or over-volt the system



And what is this?


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 26, 2008)

VIPER said:


> Let Mortal Kombat begin



Brutality!
Animality!
Fatality!
Superb!
Choose Your Destiny!
Flawless Victory!
Fight!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWsm4g-IXxs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K957UpnaIs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwmcWug_rTY

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/151558/bleach_kombat/


----------



## Black Hades (May 26, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Hardware/software who cares? I want energy savings without underclocking my CPU one bit.



Then a 45nm CPU with high-k + Metal Gate is all you need. No DES or EPU.

But, I dont get it. What's wrong with underclocking as long as it's performed while you're away or you're leaving your pc on for downloads, seeding, or using it just for MS Office?

My CPU at the moment clocks at 2000 Mhz (333x6). (Using it for browsing & download)
If I start a game like UT3 for example it sets itself to 3573 Mhz (397x9).

Why would I need the extra clocks\heat\wattage in the 1st situation when even at 2000Mhz I still use about 2% of the processor.

Is there a degrading that I'm unaware of from changing your clocks to often? (i'm not talking about OC's)


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2008)

no there is no degradation at all. damage slowly occurs in extreme hot to cold temp changes (thermal expansion and contraction) but by running lower clocks and volts at idle, you actually give it a more stable environment over a longer period of time.

(EG 2% CPU usage at 4GHz would make more changes in heat than 4% usage at 2Ghz)


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 26, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Xe model supports 1066 ram
> XE model supports 1600FSB



LOL! That's the only real difference although the IP35-Pro can easily reach 1600FSB.


----------



## aximbigfan (May 26, 2008)

Guys, normally I don't use memes, but I think this is a perfect opportunity for...





NO U​
Chris


----------



## Bluefox1115 (May 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> for al augh, my asus boards came with foxconn IDE and SATA cables. foxconn are hiding everywhere!



Foxconn makes the HSF's for AMD as well.


----------

